

Coders Can Skip College - bokglobule
https://www.google.com/#q=coders+can+skip+college

======
Futurebot
They absolutely can, no question about it. Don't expect it to not have costs,
though: [https://medium.com/@opirmusic/why-software-developers-
should...](https://medium.com/@opirmusic/why-software-developers-should-still-
choose-to-go-to-university-if-someone-else-is-paying-45091d22acc1)

------
endersdad
Smart way to link and allow bypassing the paywall. Thanks.

